

Half Life: Escape from City 17 (Part 3) - Navarr
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/half-life-escape-from-city-17-part-3

======
Scene_Cast2
For another live-action re-enactment of Half Life 2, I suggest Freeman's Days
[1]. Turn on captions if you don't understand Russian.

There are also a few short high production quality sketches based on HL2 as
well, like the "gravity gun" from "corridor digital" [2].

[1]
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prkxiQsbu3M](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prkxiQsbu3M)

[2]
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5yCGRy_dR30](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5yCGRy_dR30)

[3]
[http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=half+life+2+live...](http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=half+life+2+live+action&oq=half+life+2+live+action)

